# Rottweiler mom saved her pup who fell in pool



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

One of her 4 months old pup fell into our swimming pool while playing yesterday. Mom was 20 meters away from the pool and as soon as she heard the splash, she came running to rescue her. She grabbed the pup by her neck and pulled out of the pool, and then scolded her  with a growl. I haven't taught her this and it did out of her instinct. 

Attaching their picture just after the incident.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

That's amazing - just shows you how strong the bond is between them and may I say they are both lovely looking dogs.

I bet you are so so proud of mum?


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow! What a good mommy!! I do find that most rotties make good moms though, just aswell in your case  Love the 2nd pic - poor pup does look like she has had a ticking off, lol!


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Clever girl. Would it not be a good idea to use pen though - or fence the pool?


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

912142 said:


> That's amazing - just shows you how strong the bond is between them and may I say they are both lovely looking dogs.
> 
> I bet you are so so proud of mum?


The pup on the right is the pup I kept from that litter. The pup who fell in the pool came for baby sitting for the week end. Mom saw that pup after around 2 months time. The pup recognized her mom immediately and showed attachment. But mom was trying to chaise her away and was showing interested to my pup only. But now after seeing the incident, I'm convinced that she still has that bond, even though she doesn't show it.

Yes, I'm so proud of the mom. Didn't even count how many times I praised her


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

Ceearott said:


> Wow! What a good mommy!! I do find that most rotties make good moms though, just aswell in your case  Love the 2nd pic - poor pup does look like she has had a ticking off, lol!


I had the camera on recording the video of them. But as soon as the pups fell down, I switched off the camera to rescue her. But by the time I reached there, the mom already saved her.

Anyway that pup was fine immediately and back to playing with her sister.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> Clever girl. Would it not be a good idea to use pen though - or fence the pool?


It's kids size pool. So there is no way they could drown, unless they are in the deep end. I'm thinking of it to cover in future.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

penn said:


> The pup on the right is the pup I kept from that litter. The pup who fell in the pool came for baby sitting for the week end. Mom saw that pup after around 2 months time. The pup recognized her mom immediately and showed attachment. But mom was trying to chaise her away and was showing interested to my pup only. But now after seeing the incident, I'm convinced that she still has that bond, even though she doesn't show it.
> 
> Yes, I'm so proud of the mom. Didn't even count how many times I praised her


You know I have never had a Rottie - always Great Danes but they have usually been brought up by Rotties because they make such good mothers and the more I hear about Rotties the more I love the breed.


----------



## penn (Jul 21, 2010)

912142 said:


> You know I have never had a Rottie - always Great Danes but they have usually been brought up by Rotties because they make such good mothers and the more I hear about Rotties the more I love the breed.


I think you should get one today :thumbup:


----------



## tylerjones553 (Aug 18, 2011)

That is amazing I know Rottweiler are intelligent that way I just love then and nice picture


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Clever Mum : And something - awful as it may have been - I would have loved to have witnessed it
DT.


----------

